# Help identify for my mother please.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

a
Anyone know what this is? She’s in Calhoun Ga just north west of atlanta/chatahoochee area and asking me for help.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Some friend of hers sent some jack asss over and he removed the cartridge, sprayed it with PB blaster and re installed it. Now her bathroom smells like oil and the handle is too stiff to turn. Her husband died from covid back in 2020 and shes all alone. I told her shes got to be careful about who she sends to her house. So if i knew what it was i could at least ship her the parts and have a company install them and not worry about her getting jerked around or taken advantage of.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Price pfister.

If the handle pulls toward you then you adjust temp by turning left and right……then it’s Avante cartridge.

If it doesn’t pull toward you, it just turns from right to left like a positemp then it’s the newer style Pfister and I’m not sure what cartridge is in there……..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

She says it turns left to right, or right to left. Doesn’t pull or pivot. House was built in 97’. Should be original? Fiberglass tub and shower combo units.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It’s not the Price pfister avante then.

It’s one of Pfisters newer styles pressure balance cartridges. 

Get her to remove the trim and snap another pic. I don’t work on those valves a lot but I have repaired them.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Probably this one breh



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pfister-Plastic-Tub-Shower-Valve-Cartridge/1000296523?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_208_Plumbing-Repair-_-1000296523-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsK769vTb-gIVWsWGCh1YRQcwEAQYByABEgIopvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135409
> a
> Anyone know what this is? She’s in Calhoun Ga just north west of atlanta/chatahoochee area and asking me for help.



My parents used to live in Calhoun. Need me to send a plumber up there?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Probably this one breh
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pfister-Plastic-Tub-Shower-Valve-Cartridge/1000296523?cm_mmc=shp-_-c-_-prd-_-plb-_-ggl-_-LIA_PLB_208_Plumbing-Repair-_-1000296523-_-local-_-0-_-0&ds_rl=1286981&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsK769vTb-gIVWsWGCh1YRQcwEAQYByABEgIopvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Hell yea that is definetly the handle. Thanks dude.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> My parents used to live in Calhoun. Need me to send a plumber up there?


Man if you know one that would be awesome. I’ll go ahead and order the cartridges and get them delivered to her. Maybe mid to end of next week?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Definitely a price Pfister. I just did one of these. No screw holes in the trim plate right?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I used a 974-3210 cartridge


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> I used a 974-3210 cartridge


The 974-3210 is not compatible with the acrylic handle.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The 974-3210 is not compatible with the acrylic handle.


Not sure about that, but this model is more universal having an adaptor that is removable allowing it to fit shallow or deep valve bodies. I can't imagine a crystal handle wouldn't fit but the one I worked on had a lever handle and I reused the handle adaptors.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pipe Rat said:


> Not sure about that, but this model is more universal having an adaptor that is removable allowing it to fit shallow or deep valve bodies. I can't imagine a crystal handle wouldn't fit but the one I worked on had a lever handle and I reused the handle adaptors.


The 974-3210 has been discontinued although probably still available. It’s been replaced by the 974-5319.

The 974-042 doesn’t need the adapter and fits the acrylic handle.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Man if you know one that would be awesome. I’ll go ahead and order the cartridges and get them delivered to her. Maybe mid to end of next week?


I have 5 plumbers on the payroll but either myself or one that lives in Canton is the closet. I live in Roswell, I may drive up there myself and do it. PM me for contact info.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The 974-3210 has been discontinued although probably still available. It’s been replaced by the 974-5319.
> 
> The 974-042 doesn’t need the adapter and fits the acrylic handle.
> View attachment 135418


Good to know


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you guys. I ordered them this morning and she will let me know when they get delivered to her.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Thank you guys. I ordered them this morning and she will let me know when they get delivered to her.


I’d order them both. I say that because I’m not 100% sure of the parts inside that valve. 

You the type homeowner I’d hate to deal with 🤭🤣. 

Calling from out of town wanting me to use your parts at your mothers house.,…. Hell no breh


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’d order them both. I say that because I’m not 100% sure of the parts inside that valve.
> 
> You the type homeowner I’d hate to deal with 🤭🤣.
> 
> Calling from out of town wanting me to use your parts at your mothers house.,…. Hell no breh


Nah I’m with you on that.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nah I’m with you on that.


A lot of plumbers would appreciate you getting the parts. I might would if the homeowner presented the job properly to me. 

If they called up and said “ come install my obscure parts in my POS faucet and if itveorks great and if it doesn’t then I’ll still pay you for your Work.

I’m all over it…….

I‘ll work with good people.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

that's what i love about smart phones. I always ask for a picture even if they say that its a moen, delta, whatever.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I like when you ask for a pic of the faucet and they send a pic zoomed in on the tub spout dripping.🤡


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had a customer send me a pic of her Roman tub faucet and innthe refiection off the spout you could see her in a white robe squatting with her WHO-HAA showing. 

My wife said she did it on purpose 🤡


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Customer opened the door to let us start a job that I had sold the day before and the white shirt she was wearing was not hiding much of her unsupported D sized accoutrements.

I was busted eventually and she added another shirt to cover up. I later apologized for my lack of professionalism and she said 'maybe i was dressed like that on purpose..........'. To this day i still don't know how to reply.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Price pfister.
> 
> If the handle pulls toward you then you adjust temp by turning left and right……then it’s Avante cartridge.
> 
> If it doesn’t pull toward you, it just turns from right to left like a positemp then it’s the newer style Pfister and I’m not sure what cartridge is in there……..


A customer just sent me this picture, judging by the trim I’d say it’s Avante. What do you think?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> A customer just sent me this picture, judging by the trim I’d say it’s Avante. What do you think?
> View attachment 135473
> View attachment 135474


Looks like it, the stem looks like 1/2 of it split off and is missing.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Looks like it, the stem looks like 1/2 of it split off and is missing.


Yes, she said the stem broke causing the handle to fall off


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

crap faucets. MOEN for the win.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> crap faucets. MOEN for the win.


Relax Rocky, eveyone that’s serious knows Delta is better than moen. 🤭


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Relax Rocky, eveyone that’s serious knows Delta is better than moen. 🤭


. Delta. Pftt. I have delta fixtures all through my house. Constantly replacing cup washes and springs. 64lbs water pressure. Master bath is getting all Kohler when I start it in a couple weeks. If me and the wife can ever meet at a show room and pick out freakin tile. Delta is ok. But I prefer moen.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Symmons is the best shower valve.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> . Delta. Pftt. I have delta fixtures all through my house. Constantly replacing cup washes and springs. 64lbs water pressure. Master bath is getting all Kohler when I start it in a couple weeks. If me and the wife can ever meet at a show room and pick out freakin tile. Delta is ok. But I prefer moen.


My water pressures 90 psi and I have Delta, Brizo and a Grohe Ladylux K sink faucet. 

I can’t remember when the last time I’ve worked on them. Some of them have never been worked on in over 20 yrs. 

It’s the crappy water you have over there. Go with the Delta ceramic seals breh


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Symmons is the best shower valve.


I really doubt it but a lot of people that live up there around Braintree think they are.


----------

